# Graphic/Visual Scores: where's the chat at?



## spliblob

Hi all, this is my first post and the reason I joined the forum.

I was recently asked to make some music to three graphic scores created by an artist rather than a composer.

Wanting to apply a different methodology for each one, I started googling for ideas and input and have found it very hard to find anything apart from a cursory introduction to the subject.

It seems to me to be a huge, relevant discussion to be had, from software to soul searching, so I ask you: WHERE IS THE DEBATE TAKING PLACE PLEASE?


----------



## Taggart

Wiki has plenty of references.


----------

